
LulzSec hackers jailed - xSwag
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/05/16/lulzsec_sentencing/
======
Xcelerate
So all these people got jailed or disciplined, except the leader... who is now
working for the FBI?

~~~
clobber
Yeah, it's interesting that this whole LulzSec thing turned out to be a "false
flag psyop" by the FBI. This would mean that while "Sabu" was an informant,
many of the hacks performed were sanctioned by the FBI.

~~~
ExpiredLink
A conspiracy? Tell us more!

~~~
Dylan16807
Are you mocking the idea of one single person being undercover by calling it a
'conspiracy'?

~~~
tinco
No he's mocking the idea that the FBI sanctioned the attacks. As far as I can
tell, all major hacks by lulzsec predate the conversion of Sabu, but even if
the FBI had control of Sabu before some of the attacks, that does not mean the
FBI sanctioned them.

At best the FBI decided it was more important to catch these people than it
was to prevent the leaking of some cc's.

~~~
Dylan16807
It depends on your definition of 'sanctioned'.

------
ExpiredLink
They built their project on sand: public media.

------
invalidOrTaken
You know, as someone with no shares in any public companies, it was a fun ride
while it lasted.

~~~
aclevernickname
care to explain?

